# SouthEast (GA-based) Swap Meet set! MARCH 3rd *New Name*



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 5, 2018)

*Hello CABE'rs!! >>> The DATE is set -- Saturday MARCH 3rd -- NEW NAME ! *
This is our 3rd Event here at the DragWay!! --- *Now In our 2nd Year*-- 
Time for a *New Name* (fitting for a Dragstrip Location) >>>>>>>>* "PEDAL to the METAL"* 
Same March weekend as Last Year when we had our inaugural Swap and attracted over 40+ Bicycle Vendors!!
Mark your calendars........ It's ONLY 7 weeks away! (1 month after the Charlotte Hurricane Coasters Event --
and 4 weeks ahead of Get-A-Grip Event in Cleveland TN) 
*The SouthEast gets 3 HUGE Events back-to-back-to-back....ALL 4 weeks apart... over the next 3 months*
Hope to see YOU there!! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 13, 2018)

I hope you all are getting your Swap Meet goodies lined-up for the multiple SE US Events coming up very soon!!
Charlotte NC is ONLY 3 weeks away ...... then THIS Event in Commerce GA ....... then 3 weeks after that, it's Get-A-Grip in Cleveland TN !!
I've been to all of these in the past couple years..... and *they are ALL worth coming to!* See you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 20, 2018)

In one of Charlie Daniels famous Hit songs ....... he sings: "The South is Gonna do it again"!
In this case...... the South IS Doing IT!! >>> putting-on 3 GREAT Swap Meets in an 8-Week span!!
Starting with Charlotte, NC's Hurricane Show & Swap Meet on SAT. FEB. 3rd.....
Then THIS Commerce, GA  "PEDAL to the METAL" Swap Meet SAT. MARCH 3rd.....
Followed by the "GET-A-GRIP" in Cleveland, TN -- 3 weeks AFTER the "Pedal to the Metal" Swap meet.....
I hope you all are getting your Swap Meet goodies lined-up for the multiple SE US Events coming up very soon!!
Charlotte NC is ONLY 2 weeks away ...... then THIS Event in Commerce GA (4 weeks later) ....... then 3 weeks after that, it's Get-A-Grip in Cleveland TN !!
I've been to all of these in the past couple years..... and *they are ALL worth coming to!* 
Hope to See you there! ******* Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 21, 2018)

Just a few week away!  Spring time in the Southeast!  Bikes and parts everywhere!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 3, 2018)

*Only 4 weeks away !!!*
I spoke to quite a bunch of folks today, who I saw at the Hurricane Coasters Show & Swap meet earlier today..... and passed out flyer for this Swap Meet.
It sounds like a good number of folks from the Carolinas will be heading to Commerce, GA!  That's GREAT news!
Mark your calendars! Hope to see YOU here on March 3rd! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 9, 2018)

Mr. Dave, will you have another show only tint setup?


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 9, 2018)

DB ReTodd said:


> Mr. Dave, will you have another show only tint setup?




You wrote "tint"  ha ha ha


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 9, 2018)

DB ReTodd said:


> Mr. Dave, will you have another show only tint setup?




Hello Todd! >>>> SURE, I can make that happen! I don't have the workforce to pull-off Awards for Show Bikes..... BUT with over 250+ other vendors there for the Cars, and Motorcycles, and everything else you could name ....... There will be PLENTY of folks there to check out the SHOW Bikes !!
IF you or anybody else is just coming to Display a Bike in the Show Tent ....... that would be $6.00 at the main entrance gate.......
Otherwise ....... IF you are getting a $20 space OR $30 Early Bird space (ALL-the-space-you-need!) You can just wheel it down to the End Cap (2nd LANE away from the Grassy Area!! Looking forward to seeing you there! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 10, 2018)

Sounds great, I'll bring a couple bikes just for show. Not looking for awards or fame, just wanted to hang out with some really cool people and talk bikes. Thank you Dave for taking the time to put together such a great bike event so close to home.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 13, 2018)

*Old Skool BMX Fans and Early Daze MTB/Klunkers Fans should be happy about this Post!!*
I've been in contact over the last few days with calls or in-person conversations with a number of folks inquiring about coming to sell and/or coming to buy in these categories .......
I have CL ads in surrounding markets for this Pedal to the Metal Event. And from those ads I've been contacted by MOMBAT's Sam Archer who could possibly be bringing a truck and trailer down from Statesville, NC. The Musuem of Mountain Bikes is thinning out some excess Early MTB and other relics that don't quite fit into their Museum known as MOMBAT. I talked with the guys from Charlotte area's CYCO Inc. who specialize in Muscle Bikes and Old Skool BMX.
I met with Justin of Pork Chop BMX in Cartersville, GA today ..... and while it's doubtful they will set-up to sell .....they may make a trip to buy some Old Skool BMX goodies. The Western NC area along with Charlotte area seems to be coming on strong with the relatively easy 2 1/2 - 3hr trip to Commerce. 
I've been getting a number of callers from those areas planning to be here.
My gut feeling is this Event should surpass the consistent 40+ Vintage Bike Vendors this March!
I know that TN and ALA and SC will be represented here, as well ....... I hope YOU are making plans to be here!
Plenty of Motels at exit # 149 at I-85 to stay just minutes away for the Very Early Sat morning start.
*It's getting CLOSE! I feel the FUN in the air! ......... Cheers! CCR Dave ............(Picture Below taken at the March 2017 Event here)


 *


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 16, 2018)

Two weeks away for the *Best Swap Meet *in the Southeast! Be reminded of the early time to get thru the gates to set up, its only an extra $10 and you are most assured of getting  a better place with other bike vendors. This is gonna be great, looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## WINDY YORK (Feb 20, 2018)

Looking Forward To Seeing Everyone....Fat Boyz Customs Will Be There For Sure


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll be there...bringing a few to sell.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 22, 2018)

Planning on making the run from Charlotte. Good seeing you at the HC swap meet, Dave!!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 22, 2018)

@jimbo i also want to go! Carpool?


----------



## JOEL (Feb 22, 2018)

Planning on it. I think Mr. Don is coming down from Ohio again. 

Dave has done a great job putting this together. It is in the middle of a large car swap meet. Almost anything will sell here and the isles are crowded with buyers.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2018)

jimbo53 said:


> Planning on making the run from Charlotte. Good seeing you at the HC swap meet, Dave!!





JOEL said:


> Planning on it. I think Mr. Don is coming down from Ohio again.
> 
> Dave has done a great job putting this together. It is in the middle of a large car swap meet. Almost anything will sell here and the isles are crowded with buyers.





schwinndoggy said:


> @jimbo i also want to go! Carpool?



It's Great to hear from you guys! Very glad you're making the trip from N.C. And Ala. And Don from Ohio!!
I know S.C. And Tenn. are being represented... and naturally GA. I hope to hear from @rusty.kirkpatrick from Weeziana who made the Long trip last Nov. for the Fall Event.  At Smoopy's Fall Event I chatted with some members who said they might be here from Indiana too. So Far.... the Weather forecast is lookin FINE!! (Mid-60's)
This will be the 3rd Event here and I'm estimating 50+ Bike Vendors!! 
My Craigslist Ads in various markets in surrounding states have been getting favorable responses too!
The excitement is in the air..... can't wait to see everybody!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> I'll be there...bringing a few to sell.



Looking forward to seeing you Mike!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 23, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> It's Great to hear from you guys! Very glad you're making the trip from N.C. And Ala. And Don from Ohio!!
> I know S.C. And Tenn. are being represented... and naturally GA. I hope to hear from @rusty.kirkpatrick from Weeziana who made the Long trip last Nov. for the Fall Event.  At Smoopy's Fall Event I chatted with some members who said they might be here from Indiana too. So Far.... the Weather forecast is lookin FINE!! (Mid-60's)
> This will be the 3rd Event here and I'm estimating 50+ Bike Vendors!!
> My Craigslist Ads in various markets in surrounding states have been getting favorable responses too!
> The excitement is in the air..... can't wait to see everybody!! Cheers! CCR Dave



Won’t be able to attend this show, but maybe the next one. Hope it’s a big one, y’all take a lot of pictures. Appreciate the hospitality from the last one.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 23, 2018)

*ONLY 1 WEEK AWAY!!*
******* *Here is the Weather Forecast as of today for next Saturday!!* (Old Man Winter is Smiling Down on us for next Saturday!!  >>> (see below)
I've been hearing from a number of folks who are getting things together THIS weekend, to be ready for NEXT weekend... VERY Exciting!!
Hope to see YOU there!! Cheers! CCR Dave* (stay tuned for an aerial PARKING MAP for those coming for the 1st time)*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 26, 2018)

*PARKING MAP and WEATHER UPDATE!!* >>>> (*SUNNY  and Mid-60's HIGH temp after an Upper 30's early morning start*)--
( *0% chance of Rain *!!)
If you are coming for the 1st time ....... please take a close look at this parking aerial map >>>
The 6AM early-bird Gate ($30.00) will have you approach from the Bottom-Right on this MAP
The 7AM Gate ($20.00) will have you approach from the Upper-Left on this MAP below
Please proceed to LANES 1 and 2 (note: LANE 1 borders the Grassy Area) and *we will ALL be Set-Up on the Black-Top*
Normally these 2 lanes (Double-Sided) accommodates about 40-50 Vendors  (OVERFLOW will spill into "Lane 3")
PLEASE NOTE!! This early time of the Year for the Event means the PLUMBING at the Track has NOT been turned on yet (*PORT-A-POTTYS will be here*!)
There will be a *FOOD & DRINK Kiosk at the FAR EAST location on the map* >>>> 
(on this MAP .... it would be at the BOTTOM-- not far from the EARLY-Bird 6AM entrance Gate)
See you HERE!! It's Gonna Be Great !! CCR Dave


----------



## WINDY YORK (Feb 27, 2018)

Time to load the trailers up and meet in commerce.....Fat Boyz Customs will be there to set up so stop by and say hello...


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2018)

I've just added an "Upper Level" for Vintage Bikes traveling to Swap Meets on Old Kermit !! Got the Idea from Jethro of the Beverly Hillbillys
:21::crazy2: Gettin' Crazy excited.......hearing from a BUNCH of NEW folks heading here this Saturday! I believe we're gonna have 50+ Vendors AND Many more "Shoppers" too! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Old Skool BMX Fans and Early Daze MTB/Klunkers Fans should be happy about this Post!!*
> I've been in contact over the last few days with calls or in-person conversations with a number of folks inquiring about coming to sell and/or coming to buy in these categories .......
> I have CL ads in surrounding markets for this Pedal to the Metal Event. And from those ads I've been contacted by MOMBAT's Sam Archer who could possibly be bringing a truck and trailer down from Statesville, NC. The Musuem of Mountain Bikes is thinning out some excess Early MTB and other relics that don't quite fit into their Museum known as MOMBAT. I talked with the guys from Charlotte area's CYCO Inc. who specialize in Muscle Bikes and Old Skool BMX.
> I met with Justin of Pork Chop BMX in Cartersville, GA today ..... and while it's doubtful they will set-up to sell .....they may make a trip to buy some Old Skool BMX goodies. The Western NC area along with Charlotte area seems to be coming on strong with the relatively easy 2 1/2 - 3hr trip to Commerce.
> ...



I spoke today with Sam Archer who's family owns MOMBAT (Museum of Mountain Bike Art and Technology) and there will be 2 of them coming down to the Swap Meet from Statesville, NC !!  Bringing some extra Bikes and Signs, etc. that didn't make it into the Museum!!
Great Stuff !!  I'm looking forward to meeting these folks for sure! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 28, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I spoke today with Sam Archer who's family owns MOMBAT (Museum of Mountain Bike Art and Technology) and there will be 2 of them coming down to the Swap Meet from Statesville, NC !!  Bringing some extra Bikes and Signs, etc. that didn't make it into the Museum!!
> Great Stuff !!  I'm looking forward to meeting these folks for sure! Cheers! CCR Dave




Looking forward to meeting Sam. His father, the late Jeff Archer bought 3 of my bikes in 1992 for his First Flight bike shop museum  in Statesville NC. Jeff was inducted into the The 2016 Mountain Bike Hall of Fame at the Marin Museum of Bicycling in Marin, CA. The voting for that year's nominee's ended 7/15/16 and Jeff was tragically killed by a drunk driver while crossing a street in Statesville just five days later. Jeff was 52.

https://mmbhof.org/jeff-archer/


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2018)

*WEATHER UPDATE!  0% Chance of rain ........ COOL early start at 35 Degrees ....... MID 60's HIGH .......*
NOTE: Breezy winds ..... TENTS being used may need extra security from blowing around!
See you soon!  Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Mar 1, 2018)

Flat Tire is here and we'll be over Friday evening.


----------



## phantom (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone passing through Canton,GA Friday or Sat am is welcome to this pair of Balloon Fenders and light for $50  *SOLD*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2018)

JOEL said:


> Flat Tire is here and we'll be over Friday evening.



Great!! --- Now ........ I've got to come up with another "Long-Distance Award" for @FlatTire coming down from OHIO !! Hmmmmm .......
Something that will Top that Cold BBQ-flavored Porter from last year ........ I need to do some banging-my-head on the wall to come up with something "special"
Is there anybody coming from a distance further away than OHIO ??
IF SO .....let me know ASAP!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2018)

phantom said:


> Anyone passing through Canton,GA Friday or Sat am is welcome to this pair of Balloon Fenders and light for $50View attachment 762263 View attachment 762264



HECK YEAH!! I'll go outta my way for that deal!! 
Seriously Phantom ...... I will come and get them from you for sure!! BUT, is Sunday OK ??
I have a bike needing those in a MAJOR way!  ( I can also PayPal you ahead of time if you'd like !! ) PM me OR reply here!  Thank you! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2018)

ALERT! Just posted on the Atlanta CL ....... a couple early 1900's Bikes for sale just South of Atlanta (These are not mine!!)
I'm just alerting those with the a taste for bikes from this Era ..... might be worth a "side-trip" OR convincing this guy to meet you in Commerce ??
FYI ...... check them out! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 2, 2018)

One day away...........


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2018)

See everyone there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2018)

*One more IMPORTANT note:
Pack your cooler with Drinks and Snacks!! * There is supposed to be a Food & Drink Kiosk there to proving this, BUT they are set-up at the other end of the HUGE Parking Lot........ SURE you can ride your bike there No Problem. BUT I had some guys last year very Thirsty and Drinks were hard to find anywhere.

SEE you all very soon! * A chilly start BUT >>>> ZERO chance of rain!! That is Awesome!!  Cheers!! CCR Dave*


----------



## phantom (Mar 2, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> HECK YEAH!! I'll go outta my way for that deal!!
> Seriously Phantom ...... I will come and get them from you for sure!! BUT, is Sunday OK ??
> I have a bike needing those in a MAJOR way!  ( I can also PayPal you ahead of time if you'd like !! ) PM me OR reply here!  Thank you! CCR Dave



Thanks Dave.......see you Sunday afternoon for the fenders.


----------



## WINDY YORK (Mar 2, 2018)

Loaded And Ready For Tommorow...See Everyone Then


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2018)

*Got Old Kermit loaded up!!*  Next is the 5:30AM meet at the Gates to get the signage out for the 6AM Crowd!!
I will take pictures tomorrow as I'm sure Shawn will too! Stay tuned for the reports of all the Happy Bike Nuts!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 2, 2018)

Robert and I will be there bright and early! See you all then!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Robert and I will be there bright and early! See you all then!



Fantastic! Are you guys and Jim "Caravanning" down I-85 together ??
Looking forward to seeing the Hurricane Cruisers Dudes! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Robert and I will be there bright and early! See you all then!



BUT ..... I think you meant "DARK and Early" !!  
There will be a BUNCH getting here at 6AM but DAYLIGHT doesn't happen until about 7AM
Bring your MINERS Helmets with LIGHTS!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> BUT ..... I think you meant "DARK and Early" !!
> There will be a BUNCH getting here at 6AM but DAYLIGHT doesn't happen until about 7AM
> Bring your MINERS Helmets with LIGHTS!



7 am is early enough for me! I liked this a lot better when it started at 10 am. Staying at my son's house tonight so only a 45 min ride in the morning. V/r Shawn


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 3, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Got Old Kermit loaded up!!*  Next is the 5:30AM meet at the Gates to get the signage out for the 6AM Crowd!!
> I will take pictures tomorrow as I'm sure Shawn will too! Stay tuned for the reports of all the Happy Bike Nuts!  Cheers! CCR Dave
> View attachment 762748 View attachment 762749




Gotta have that truck! You did everything just right.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 3, 2018)

*EVENT PICTURES!* From Today 3.03.18 *BIG Thank you to ALL the great folks who made this a WONDERFUL Day!! *
I saw MANY members from The CABE and RRB here representing N.C. -- S.C. -- GA -- TN -- AL -- OH -- VA
Please ENJOY the following pictures >>>> and *Mark your Calendars for NOVEMBER 3rd 2018 for the 4th BI-Annual "Pedal to the Metal" !!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 3, 2018)

This event gets bigger and better every time.  Had a great time visiting with friends and even bought a bike. Thanks to Dave for making this event happen .


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 4, 2018)

Another great event Dave, seemed like the biggest turnout yet, I had a blast!

Mike


----------



## wnc rider (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Dave for putting this on, and it was nice (briefly) talking with you.
This was a really nice swap / show! Nice turn out, weather was decent after it warmed up a little. I bought some water bottles and a lot of nice paperwork from the mombat folks. Was nice meeting some new people, thanks Ben for chatting with me about the TREK--sweet bike. I also bought a Trek mtn bike to make into a beater to ride with the kids.
Good times, looking forward to the next one.
Jon


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 4, 2018)

Great job putting this together, Dave! Had a great time-sold some stuff, bought some stuff and made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 4, 2018)

A Big Thanks to you Dave!   All the time you spent posting the event, spreading the word, distributing flyers, posting the event on other sites, going to other shows paid off, thank you so much for your time & effort! It was great to see fellow bike enthusiast again, and spend time chatting with some that I only new their screen name, It was truly a great day! There was much to see and enjoy. And to my buddy Todd who sold his Downbike, now you gotta consider changing your screen name.


----------



## Paul Whallon (Apr 23, 2018)

I just joined this forum. It looks really cool. Will there be another swap meet in 2018?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Apr 24, 2018)

Paul Whallon said:


> I just joined this forum. It looks really cool. Will there be another swap meet in 2018?




Welcome to the CABE, Paul !!

YES .... the FALL "Pedal to the Metal" Swap meet will be the 1st SAT in November .... NOV. 3rd 2018

As we get closer to that date ...... a new posting will get listed to advertise this event.

Mark your calendar ...... looking forward to meeting you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------

